# Hi-fin wolf fish



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Here some picture of my small 10-12cm wolf fish.
Hope you like him.
Chouin


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

beautiful erny you got there

and cot damn nucca, you always have the hottest tanks there chouin, i would fuckin die for that driftwood, thats killer!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice wolf, man


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank You,
Here are some other shot of him trying to bite the camara.
Chouin

For the one who love pleco:
http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12563


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

aaw, look at that little beast


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pleco tank


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Chouin said:


> Thank You,
> Here are some other shot of him trying to bite the camara.
> Chouin
> 
> ...


lol man are you the official spokesman for pleco fanatics?

im a pleco lover myself, keepin it pimping bro


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank You, but I will let Judazzz be the spokeman for pleco fanatics, he know a lot more that me about pleco and fish.
But I appreciate.
Chouin


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

tight tank n fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Amazing looking Hi fin wolf









For how long do you have him and could you tell a bit about it's behaviour/temperment?

Thnx


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank You for all the reply.
I bought him in july, had some problem with him at first. He was swimming in a very weird way and had difficulty to bread. I put some melafix and a little bit of pimafix: NOT A GOOD IDEA! I almost lost him, he had some bad reaction to the medication. Now he is okay, sometime he swimg head side down, but it look to be normal for him. 
Sometime he is very active like when he tried to bite the camera, sometime he stay in his corner waiting for some food. But when I'm in front of the tank he fallow me to have food (shrimp, pellet, ...).
But I don't trust him when I put my hand in the water, he is not scare ok my hand, he almost bite me two time. When I have the siphon to do water change he fallow me.
I love this fish, a real little beast.
Chouin


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup and wolf. have you ever tried to keep him with other fish>


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

For now. he live with a femelle convict that is to big for his mouth, he just swim after her seme time. Until yesterday, he live with a spotted raph, but I put the raph in the 125g (had no choise, he was stuck in the drifwood!).
Chouin


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice erythrinus! Always liked the look of the red hi fins. Make sure there is no openings for him to jump. 
Glad to see more wolfish fans out there.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Chouin your tank is AMAZING! So dark and moody and natural looking! Is that black sand from Aquatropical? And what kind of plants do u have in there? Oh and you got that malaysian wood from BigAls, right? Because I remember that piece last time I went. lol


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank You,
Yes, the drifwood is from Big Al's. But the sand is only sand for pool filtration from Club Piscine.
The plant are all anubia (nana, afelli, nana yellow heart, broad leaf).
Chouin


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wich Club Piscine did u get that sand from? The one near my house only has white sand. 
Haha I knew I recongnized that piece of wood.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!


----------

